# Vapour Mountain Prohibition Tobacco Series - Juice Reviews



## Silver (9/7/22)

Vapour Mountain is one of the longest standing juicemakers in SA

They recently released a new tobacco range

i haven’t gotten hold of these juices yet but am making this thread to highlight them and and house reviews on these juices. 
Am keen to hear views from those who’ve tried them




There are five flavours

*The Jack* - Plain Tobacco
The gentleman’s fix. Straight forward tobacco with subtle spicy, earthy, and woody undertones.

*The Queen* - Menthol Tobacco
The lady’s delight. Straight forward tobacco, popping with smooth mint and cool menthol sensations.

*The King *- Gourmet Tobacco
The connoisseur’s treat. Gourmet tobacco with top notes of ripe dark fruits and nuts, accentuated by notes of exotic arabica and rum.

*The Ace* - Cigar Tobacco
The baller’s vice. Fine Cuban cigar that ticks all the boxes. Pleasant earthy tones with just the right balance of sweet and bitter.

*The Joker* - Cherry Tobacco
The all-rounder’s pleasure. Familiar and always enjoyable, delicately sweet, and flavourful ripe cherry tobacco.

They sound amazing. Love the descriptions and the theme 
Well done @Oupa 

Please go ahead and share your experiences with these juices below 
Which one is your favourite?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/22)

The Joker is my favourite! Absolutely love it but I can only have a few puffs before I fall off my chair because it's MTL 12mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/22)

Ooooh did someone say tobacco 12mg thank you kindly for this post @Silver. Mmmm I can't wait to try them all! I wonder if I can get it in 18mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Ooooh did someone say tobacco 12mg thank you kindly for this post @Silver. Mmmm I can't wait to try them all! I wonder if I can get it in 18mg



Pleasure @MrGSmokeFree 
I’m keen to try as well
Good to see more tobacco MTL options on the local juice front

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Joker is my favourite! Absolutely love it but I can only have a few puffs before I fall off my chair because it's MTL 12mg.
> View attachment 258911



Good to hear Rob
you are not a regular tobacco juice vaper so this cherry tobacco must be good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/22)

I need to check out the website... Never, ever had a VM juice before.... Just not keen on the menthol one, but I like the display case.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/7/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I need to check out the website... Never, ever had a VM juice before.... Just not keen on the menthol one, but I like the display case.


You a tobacco Connoiseur @Viper_SA - I recall in the old days how you’d mix up some of these types of tobaccoes and you were so into it then

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/22)

My very first taste of a VM juice and, WOW! Very, very nice! The Jack is what it says, a no nonsense tobacco. Reminding ever so slightly of Camel. The King, more complex, definitely some dark fruits and reminding me somewhat of Tark's Rasputin juice (for those that remember the Tark's range).

More will follow. Just had a few hits of each now. If the price stays as reasonable as it is for 60ml I might just have found my mtl ADV!

@Oupa 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (16/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 261075
> 
> 
> My very first taste of a VM juice and, WOW! Very, very nice! The Jack is what it says, a no nonsense tobacco. Reminding ever so slightly of Camel. The King, more complex, definitely some dark fruits and reminding me somewhat of Tark's Rasputin juice (for those that remember the Tark's range).
> ...



oh wow, you got them
great to see and hear!
looking forward to hearing more @Viper_SA 

and I do remember Tarks! Wow that was ages ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/8/22)

WOW! Just finished washing the two Expromizers I tested The Jack and The King in for the first time. Absolutely NO buildup in the dome on the chimney, the coils were still VERY clean as was the cotton. I could easily have vaped on these setups for two weeks instead of my usual one week if needed. Since my previous post I have also ordered refills of The Jack and The King and added on The Ace and The Joker (still need to test the last two). I have a feeling I might have found my mtl staple supply with these juices. VERY well priced and such "clean" juices. Will be stocking up on them again for sure! Big thanks to @Oupa and his team for developing these juices.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (27/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> WOW! Just finished washing the two Expromizers I tested The Jack and The King in for the first time. Absolutely NO buildup in the dome on the chimney, the coils were still VERY clean as was the cotton. I could easily have vaped on these setups for two weeks instead of my usual one week if needed. Since my previous post I have also ordered refills of The Jack and The King and added on The Ace and The Joker (still need to test the last two). I have a feeling I might have found my mtl staple supply with these juices. VERY well priced and such "clean" juices. Will be stocking up on them again for sure! Big thanks to @Oupa and his team for developing these juices.



Good to hear @Viper_SA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

